# utlisation alias avec app "Mail"



## aleluja (2 Août 2010)

Bonjour,


J'ai un Iphone 4 et je voulais savoir s'il était possible d'utiliser les différents alias que j'ai sur gmail à partir de l'application "Mail". Je ne veux avoir qu'un seul compte mail qui centralise tout sur mon Iphone et pas les autres.
je sais que je peux le faire avec Mobil me mais il ne me permets pas de charger tous mes anciens courriels. (A moins que je me trompe ?)

je vous remercie d'avance


----------



## Pédrolinno (7 Août 2010)

Hello,
Je suis loin d'être le spécialiste de l'Email sur iPhone (je suis configuré en IMAP) mais il me semble avoir croisé sur Gmail un truc proposant de centraliser tous ses mails dans la même boite via POP. Ce n'est pas exactement ce que tu recherches mais c'est un bon début, au lieu de conulter X boites, t'en paramètre qu'une.


----------

